# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Giới thiệu cách thức tắm trắng bằng cám gạo an toàn cho làn da

## swatafamily

Tắm trắng bằng cám gạo và sữa chua luôn được các chị em tin tưởng và ủng hộ bởi hiệu quả tuyệt diệu mà nó mang lại. Nguyên liệu dễ tìm và vô cùng an toàn, vậy bạn có muốn biết công thức tắm trắng bằng cám gạo và sữa chua cực hiệu quả này không? Cùng xem bí quyết ở dưới đây nhé!
Công dụng cám gạo và sữa chua (Xem thêm: ở đâu cung cấp mực phun xăm uy tín nhất hà nội
Dùng sữa chua mỗi ngày không chỉ tốt cho sức khỏe, mà còn giúp bạn sở hữu một thân hình thon gọn và một làn da tươi trẻ. Bạn đã biết hết các công dụng của sữa chua hay chưa? Câu trả lời là đây:
– Sữa chua có tác dụng kích thích và hỗ trợ tiêu hóa: Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà các chuyên gia khuyên bạn nên dùng sữa chua hằng ngày. Bởi lẽ, trong loại thực phẩm này cho chứa một hàm lượng lớn các axit lactic có tác dụng gia tăng lợi khuẩn đường ruột, đồng thời đẩy lùi sự phát triển của vi khuẩn có hại. Các loại men tự nhiên này giúp bộ máy tiêu hóa vận hành tốt hơn.

– Đối với lĩnh vực chăm sóc sắc đẹp:
+ Sữa chua giúp trị mụn, mà mờ vết thâm.
+ Sữa chua giúp se khít lỗ chân lông, giúp da mịn màng hơn.
+ Sữa chua có tác dụng tẩy tế bào chết hiệu quả.
+ Sữa chua chữa rám nắng nhanh chóng.
+ Sữa chua có thể chăm sóc tóc khỏe và trị gàu cho tóc,… ( Xem thêm: chia sẻ cách dưỡng môi sau phun xăm thẩm mỹ
Còn cám gạo thì sao? Cám gạo chứa một lượng lớn các vitamin, khoáng chất cần thiết và có lợi để chăm sóc da luôn mịn màng và khỏe mạnh. Vitamin E, vitamin nhóm B, protein và các nguyên tố vi lượng khác là thành phần chủ yếu có trong cám gạo có công dụng:
– Làm sáng da, làm sạch da.
– Mờ vết thâm.
– Dưỡng da mịn màng và bảo vệ da khỏi các yếu tố gây hại từ môi trường.
– Hạn chế sự phát triển của mụn, đặc biệt là mụn đầu đen,…
Sự kết hợp giữa cám gạo và một số nguyên liệu khác, đặc biệt là sữa chua mang lại hiệu quả tuyệt vời. Chẳng cần phải đầu tư và dành quá nhiều thời gian cho công đoạn chăm sóc da này, mỗi lần chỉ mất khoảng 2 phút, dành thời gian 2-3 lần mỗi tuần bạn sẽ nhanh chóng sở hữu làn da sáng mịn và đều màu mà thôi.
Xem thêm: http://giambeoso1.com/nen-mua-dung-c...-my-o-dau.html

----------

